# Question about Arms!



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

OK I have been working out for about 2-3 years on n off.

2 years ago I was working arms 2 days a week, chest shoulders and back one day a week.

Never ever did a dead lift or squat - yeah I know!!

At this point, my wife said my arms are amazing - so big etc..

Since then I learned things as I went on about training...

Then I stumbled upon this site where I learnt alot about routines, diets etc

I then began Cal's Full Body routine - which was advised by Cal and almost everyone else here

I did this for a few months then split in 2, and been doing this since March/April..

My wife recently said my arms aren't as big as they were year n half, 2 years ago...

It cant be because I was working arms 2 x a week, as that is classed as over training small muscles (which I didn't know then, but I know now)..

Any ideas.. Am I genetic freak  ... seriously... what could this be...

My diet, sleeping pattern, even down to protein shakes haven't changed...

thanks guys


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Or perhaps your arms just look in proportion to the rest of your body now?


----------



## benchpress98 (Jul 19, 2009)

not everyone's the same m8 if twice a week worked 4 u stay with it. one of lads i train with is great at benching and not every week but lot of weeks he trains chest twice in a week ent done him any harm. hate benching with him shows me up im only hitting 130kg he's around 180ish.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dorsey said:


> Or perhaps your arms just look in proportion to the rest of your body now?


this would be my thought.....


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Dorsey said:


> Or perhaps your arms just look in proportion to the rest of your body now?


Yes! I never saw it that way... I didnt really have much a chest, back before.. Im also seeing muscles 'blossoming' on my legs which I never knew I had... so yeah all in proportion 

Thanks guys!

Cheers bench, but when I was doin arms twice a week, I had little energy for anything else.. so Im gonna stick with the full body - well for a few years atleast until i know where i am with myself


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

fleg said:


> Deadlifts will thicken your arms bro. Measurements don't lie so get a measure hot and cold and check every few months.


Urgh...!!! The dreaded D word again... As much as I detest them, I must admit they have defo thickened my back and improved my grip strength.. but didnt know they thicken arms (upper arms, bis / tris)... cheers flegsta


----------

